# Lush ,lively,colourfull flowers that are no longer there....



## shapencolour (Jul 19, 2022)

Sony A7R4+Sony GM 135/1.8 or Sony G Macro 90/2.8 or Voigtlander Apo Macro Lanthar 65/2 FE


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 19, 2022)

Lovely flowers....


----------



## shapencolour (Jul 20, 2022)

Thank you!


----------

